# How often do you give selenium?



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in NW Washington State. I gave my gals selenium (human selenium, Vit D & Vit E, per dosage suggested on this forum) for the first time on 12/28. I've since ordered this... http://www.jefferspet.com/selenium-vitamin-e-gel/camid/liv/cp/0030913/ because mixing the above concoction was a royal pain. :shock: Anyway... I'm wondering how often I should give selenium, and if the dosage on the tube is the same for ND's. The tube says to give the suggested dosage monthly... but knowing selenium can be toxic if given too much... that concerns me.

The doe that had weak hocks has improved some with the 12/28 dosage, but is still weak in the back legs. Though she also has some hoof scald going on, which is getting better... so I'm not sure which issue is the cause of the weakness.

What do you all do for selenium gel dosing/frequency?


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

32 views and no replies?? :worried: lol Does anyone give selenium regularly?? Should I not?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I give the selenium Vit e gel monthly...BoSe is once annually : )

dose is 4 cc per adult and 2 cc per kid...


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

can i give my nd bose 2 time anually, the alfalfa that i feed is selenium defficiant


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We give our gang BoSe twice a year.
There is also selenium in their loose minerals, 26ppm.
And Samba our whole state is selenium def.
So if your alfalfa comes from eastern Wa you can still supplement your herd.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do BoSe 3 to 4 times per year. You really just have to figure out what your heard needs. You really can't go by what other people do.


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

i live in california, and i belive that is where our hay comes from. i am in 4-H and have 2 nd goats. some people at the ranch(community 4-h ranch) does once or twice a year


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I usually give the selenium gel a week or two before kidding, and put some selenium in the kids' mouths as well. They need it here.


----------



## samba1 (Jan 2, 2014)

ok, that sounds about right, what type of gel do u use


----------

